
Programming with Categories - Fishysoup
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhgq-BqyZ7i7MTGhUROZy3BOICnVixETS
======
Fishysoup
This has probably been posted before but since Category Theory has been
popping up every once in a while I thought I'd share this. I'm just starting
this and the instructors'
[book]([https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.05316](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.05316))
here, and the subject is very approachable even for biologists like myself.

